# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  نرم افزاری برای برنامه ريزي تحصيلي دانش آموزان و دانشجویان + دانلود

## علی سلیمانی

حالا که تعطيلات تمام شده؛  * 		نرم افزاری برای برنامه ريزي تحصيلي دانش آموزان و دانشجویان + دانلود 	*   	Timetable به دانش آموزان و دانشجویان کمک می کند، تا با یک برنامه ریزی دقیق و درست در زمان خود به صورت چشمگیری صرفه جویی کنند.
   	به گزارش دریچه فناوری اطلاعات باشگاه خبرنگاران؛ اولین و مهم ترین اصل برای یک دانش آموز یا دانشجو برنامه ریزی برای انجام امور درسی و زندگی است. این نرم افزار Timetable محیطی  مناسب برای برنامه ریزی زمان انجام تکالیف درسی و امور مرتبط با زندگی را  در اختیار شما قرار می دهد. همچنین در زمان برنامه ریزی شده برای مطالعه و  انجام تکالیف درسی، برنامه به صورت خودکار گوشی شما را مدیریت می کند تا  گوشی مزاحمتی برای مطالعه ایجاد نکند. از ویژگی های نرم افزار می توان به  مواردی چون: مشاهده جدول زمانی به صورت دلخواه، صرفه جویی در زمان به ویژه  در تعطیلات، امکان همگام  سازی داده ها بین تمام دستگاه های شما و ... اشاره کرد. با استفاده از نرم  افزار معرفی شده می توانید به صورت چشمگیری در زمان خود صرفه جویی کنید.











*برای دانلود نرم افزار اینجا کلیک کنید*


قابل اجرا در اندروید 4 و بالاتر
حجم نرم افزار: 3.2 مگابایت

----------


## G3N3R4L

فقط واسه اندروید؟ ویندوز نداره؟

----------


## Alireza.Jalili

برای تکمیل این تاپیک اشاره کنم
که برای کامپیوتر هم نرم افزار های متعددی توسط برنامه نویسان عزیز طراحی گردیده اند که اولین نرم افزار برنامه ریز الکترونیکی در کشور تحت عنوان شاگرد زرنگ طراحی شده که برای دانلود 50 مگابایتی نرم افزار بایستی 4 هزار تومن برای دریافت لینک دانلود از ایمیل خود هزینه آن را پرداخت نمایید !
لینک سایت نرم افزار شاگرد زرنگ 

و اما نرم افزار های رایگان برای کامپیوتر در همین تایپیک اعلام خواهد شد

----------


## javadfathi

رایگانش نیست؟؟؟
برنامه ریزی؟؟

----------


## Alireza.Jalili

و اما نسخه رایگان این نرم افزار که توسط طراحی دیگر برنامه نویسی شده رو می تونید از لینک زیر دانلود کنید 

لینک دانلود مستقیم نرم افزار رایگان برنامه ریزی درسی

نرم افزار برنامه ریزی تحصیلی من نسخه 2.2 اولیهپیش نیاز : NET Framework 4.
NET Framework 4.0.3 Update Only.(درصورتی که در اجرای نرم افزار مشکلی پیش آمد این فایل رو نیز دانلود کنید)


فونت های مورد نیاز

سیستم مورد نیاز : 
Windows Xp
Windows Vista
Windows 7
Windows 8
Windows 8.1

x86 Or x64

----------


## علی سلیمانی

این برنامه ویژه انروید هست .

----------


## سوسن

> و اما نسخه رایگان این نرم افزار که توسط طراحی دیگر برنامه نویسی شده رو می تونید از لینک زیر دانلود کنید 
> 
> لینک دانلود مستقیم نرم افزار رایگان برنامه ریزی درسی
> 
> نرم افزار برنامه ریزی تحصیلی من نسخه 2.2 اولیهپیش نیاز : NET Framework 4.
> NET Framework 4.0.3 Update Only.(درصورتی که در اجرای نرم افزار مشکلی پیش آمد این فایل رو نیز دانلود کنید)
> 
> 
> فونت های مورد نیاز
> ...


من دانلود کردم ولی چرا برام اجرا نمیشه این شکل میاد!میشه راهنمایی کنین

----------


## johnny

> من دانلود کردم ولی چرا برام اجرا نمیشه این شکل میاد!میشه راهنمایی کنین


دوست عزیز باید نرم افزار های دات نت روی سیستمت نصب باشند میتونی ورژن 4 رو از همین پست 5 که قرار دادن بگیری.

در ضمن فایروال ویندوزت رو هم بلاک کن.

----------


## javadfathi

فایلش رمز میخواد

رمزش چیه؟

----------


## ali_12

سلام
برای آیفون و ios برنامه خوبی سراغ دارید؟

----------


## علی سلیمانی

اگر بود قرار میدم

----------


## johnny

> سلام
> برای آیفون و ios برنامه خوبی سراغ دارید؟


نرم افزار iStudiez باید برنامه خوبی باشه البته من خودم امتحان نکردم میتونید از لینک زیر دانلود کنید:

دانلود iStudiez Pro v1.6.5

----------


## Alireza.Jalili

> فایلش رمز میخواد
> 
> رمزش چیه؟


لطفا ارسالتون رو کامل توضیح بدین
کدوم یکی از نرم افزار ها رمز می خواد؟

----------


## mister_ali

دوستان تو بزار رو بگردید هم چیزایی خوبی پیدا میکنید(برنامه هایی به زبان فارسی)..البته تقریباً کپی همینن....

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk

----------


## سوسن

> برای تکمیل این تاپیک اشاره کنم
> که برای کامپیوتر هم نرم افزار های متعددی توسط برنامه نویسان عزیز طراحی گردیده اند که اولین نرم افزار برنامه ریز الکترونیکی در کشور تحت عنوان شاگرد زرنگ طراحی شده که برای دانلود 50 مگابایتی نرم افزار بایستی 4 هزار تومن برای دریافت لینک دانلود از ایمیل خود هزینه آن را پرداخت نمایید !
> لینک سایت نرم افزار شاگرد زرنگ 
> 
> و اما نرم افزار های رایگان برای کامپیوتر در همین تایپیک اعلام خواهد شد


این بهترینه من سفارش دادم.... فکر میکنم برای دانشجویان پزشکی هم خیلی عالیه با اینهمه درس ... نموداراش  گزارش درسیتو خودبخود میده
ممنون

----------


## MAHSA

استفاده کنین اگه خوب بود به مام خبر بدین

----------


## Araz

> و اما نسخه رایگان این نرم افزار که توسط طراحی دیگر برنامه نویسی شده رو می تونید از لینک زیر دانلود کنید 
> 
> لینک دانلود مستقیم نرم افزار رایگان برنامه ریزی درسی
> 
> نرم افزار برنامه ریزی تحصیلی من نسخه 2.2 اولیهپیش نیاز : NET Framework 4.
> NET Framework 4.0.3 Update Only.(درصورتی که در اجرای نرم افزار مشکلی پیش آمد این فایل رو نیز دانلود کنید)
> 
> 
> فونت های مورد نیاز
> ...




*دانلود نرم افزار برنامه ریزی تحصیلی من نسخه 2.2 اولیه
*کاری از جناب کاظم فلاحی خواه

 





دانلود نرم افزار برنامه ریزی تحصیلی من با حجم 3.48 مگابایت
پسورد فایل فشرده : *www.konkur.in*

 
پیش نیاز :
NET Framework 4.
NET Framework 4.0.3 Update Only.(درصورتی که در اجرای نرم افزار مشکلی پیش آمد این فایل رو نیز دانلود کنید)
فونت های مورد نیاز
سیستم مورد نیاز : 
Windows Xp
Windows Vista
Windows 7
Windows 8
Windows 8.1
x86 Or x64
 
تصاویری از محیط برنامه

----------


## سوسن

> این بهترینه من سفارش دادم.... فکر میکنم برای دانشجویان پزشکی هم خیلی عالیه با اینهمه درس ... نموداراش  گزارش درسیتو خودبخود میده
> ممنون


من پستی سفارش دادم

----------


## سوسن

اینم تا 30 روز فعاله
 زودتر دان کنین و استفاده ببرین
http://www.shagerdzerang.com/asdqwe/Setup2.zip

----------


## ali_12

لینک دانلود کار نمیکنه

Sent from my SM-T311 using Tapatalk

----------


## johnny

> لینک دانلود کار نمیکنه
> 
> Sent from my SM-T311 using Tapatalk


دوست عزیز لینک پست اول کار میکنه...به هر حال: *دانلود*

----------


## ali_12

برنامه آقای فلاحی خواه رو عرض میکنم

Sent from my SM-T311 using Tapatalk

----------

